# lost tracker rate: switched to fixed 3 years ago now reverting to SRV (small print).



## Declan_M (16 Apr 2010)

First time post so here goes.

I was originally on  a tracker with KBC and I fixed my loan about 3 years ago when rate were going up. I dealt directly wit the bank. 

At no stage did customer service mention that i would lose my tracker by fixing and was sent the fixed rate form by fax and told to just sign and send it back immediately as the rate was goingn up that evening. 

I checked the form there a while ago as the fixed rate is up in June and BURIED in the small is that rate will revert to SVR, standard variable after fix is up! 

Have i any case to argue for return of tracker rate?


----------



## Setanta12 (16 Apr 2010)

No case.

Others are advocating again fixing now, have you thought about this ?


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Apr 2010)

Did you ask at the time what rate you would revert to?

Why did you fix at the time were you on a very high tracker?


----------



## Monaghan (16 Apr 2010)

Look at web financialombudsman.ie/casestudies in the samples from Dec '09 page 9 of file there is a case couple had tracker mortgage fixed in aug 07 for two years then-long story short they complained re rates & ombudsman sided with couple & they got their original tracker rate back-interesting I know


----------

